# Dubarry Galway Boots - can you get them for less than £225?!?



## happihorse (29 September 2008)

I have decided to get some of these with my birthday money but can't find anywhere where they sell them for less than the £225 RRP!  I didn't really want to pay quite that much so does anyone know of anywhere where they sell them for less?


----------



## Horseyscot (29 September 2008)

I know my friend gets them cheaper direct from the factory in Ireland. You have to pick them up there though, so only a help if someone could do that for you


----------



## BBH (29 September 2008)

Sorry to hijack but i'd be interested to know aswell, need to buy two pairs as xmas presents.


----------



## Eira (29 September 2008)

I got a pair for my mum off ebay ! 
This seller if you watch his items , he usually has all of the sizes one by one ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/zone_1goods


----------



## jrp204 (29 September 2008)

My daughter bought a pair from MA Griggs in Cornwall on saturday, they were £205, it was also a 10% off day, so got them for £185! bargin.


----------



## jotesh (29 September 2008)

Have you tried ebay? Depending on your size, you can get them much cheaper.


----------



## happihorse (29 September 2008)

Thanks - thats brilliant!  Nearly £60 quid off the RRP!


----------



## Boxers (29 September 2008)

My YO goes to Ireland and gets them at the factory shop for £85 !! she told me this AFTER i had paid £225 for mine at Burghley - oh well.

Can you find someone in Ireland to get some for you and send them over?


----------



## hoofhearted1 (8 November 2008)

A warning about buying Dubarrys from Ebay - I did this last Christmas to save a few pounds and of course needed to exchange sizes which was a problem. My puppy then chewed the lace off and guess what?... No warrantee 
	
	
		
		
	


	




! so I ended up with a pair of half chewed ill fitting boots. Ended up buying another pair direct from the www.dubarryboots.com website at full price. They were brilliant - no postage and they arrived in 2 days - even gave me a tracking number when I asked them for a delivery time! I should have bought direct in the first place - would have saved time, hassle and money and now I have a warrantee!


----------



## reshma (11 May 2009)

hi where abouts is it in ireland the factory that is as im in desperate need ever since i seen them i have wanted them but they are a tad expensive and i have mates out in ireland that can pick them up for me


----------



## reshma (11 May 2009)

wheres the factory as i have mates in ireland who can pick them up for me


----------

